# Costco Freeze Dried foods



## agmccall

Hello All

I recently became a member at Costco. I see on their website they sell freeze-dried foods. I compared prices a #10 can for freeze-dried ground beef is about $37.00 whereas emergency essentials ground beef is $79.00 More than double the price.

Has anyone tried the Costco foods. The brand is Nutristore

Thanks

al


----------



## agmccall

Also, Mountain House 2 serving pouches are around $6.00 compared to around $9.00 elsewhere

al


----------



## Piratesailor

Good info. I’ll have to check it out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

https://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch?dept=All&keyword=nutristore





https://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch?dept=All&keyword=mountain+house


----------



## paraquack

Thanks for the links! Good pricing. While I have Mountain house in BOB, I'm not all that thrilled with the caloric value of the products. As and Example, the scrambled eggs with bacon is only 360 calories/serving and Lasagna with Meat Sauce is 440 calories.
If I was doing anykind of real exercise, don't think that size of meal would be sufficient. IMHO, I don't figure to get the 2 serving per pouch. Not to slight MH, most of the companies producing emergency food pouches are all low calorie.


----------



## 2020 Convert

I notice Food Savers and bags refills are on sale in store


----------



## Back Pack Hack

They also carry EasyPrep.



https://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch?dept=All&keyword=easyprep


----------



## Auntie

I joined Sam's because they carried Augauson Farms products. Their selection is non existent now. It might be time for a switch to Costco.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I can only get AF through Amazon.






Augason Farms


Augason Farms Emergency Food & Water Supply



www.amazon.com


----------



## Slippy

@agmccall 

Thanks Al, 

I'm curious to hear some feedback on the product.


----------



## inceptor

Auntie said:


> I joined Sam's because they carried Augauson Farms products. Their selection is non existent now. It might be time for a switch to Costco.


Sam's and Costco cater to different people. Sam's tend to be lower end while Costco trends to higher end products. We have a membership at both and use them both. 

One thing I've never bought at either is Augason Farms products. I've just always gone to their website.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> ........One thing I've never bought at either is Augason Farms products. I've just always gone to their website.


Don't bother. They rarely have much in stock.


----------



## Auntie

Shredded potatoes from Augauson farms is a staple for camping trips. I have tried other brands but keep going back to AF.


----------



## Auntie

Back Pack Hack said:


> I can only get AF through Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augason Farms
> 
> 
> Augason Farms Emergency Food & Water Supply
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


I don't know why I never looked on Amazon. They have carrots on sale so I ordered a couple. I didn't dry enough last year and ran out last month. Thanks!


----------



## Pobilly Duke

agmccall said:


> Also, Mountain House 2 serving pouches are around $6.00 compared to around $9.00 elsewhere
> 
> al


Mountain House is some of the tastiest out there in my book.


----------



## A Watchman

I store Mountain House almost exclusively. Try a taste test for comparison.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Tasty may be fine, but lacking calories, it's just belly filler.


----------



## Maine-Marine

paraquack said:


> Thanks for the links! Good pricing. While I have Mountain house in BOB, I'm not all that thrilled with the caloric value of the products. As and Example, the scrambled eggs with bacon is only 360 calories/serving and Lasagna with Meat Sauce is 440 calories.
> If I was doing anykind of real exercise, don't think that size of meal would be sufficient. IMHO, I don't figure to get the 2 serving per pouch. Not to slight MH, most of the companies producing emergency food pouches are all low calorie.


I have the same problem with most of the meals on the market.. the calories are very low per meal. the stuff packaged as a single meal are usually 1/3 of the need. 

I like stuff in a number 10 can - that way.. regardless of the "serving size" you can add more to the meal making to fulfill the needs of the workers.


----------



## A Watchman

Back Pack Hack said:


> Tasty may be fine, but lacking calories, it's just belly filler.


Well... a Man can go back for seconds, can't he?


----------



## Nick

Back Pack Hack said:


> Tasty may be fine, but lacking calories, it's just belly filler.



Most of the Mountain House meals are considered 2 servings. I just count them as single servings when packing them away for lts.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A Watchman said:


> Well... a Man can go back for seconds, can't he?


Sure... if you consider half a meal 1 serving.


----------



## Annie

I don't have any freeze dried stuff in my pantry. But freeze dried fruit looks very appealing, and I can see how that would be good to add to my preps. Also I've heard really good things about freeze dried sausage. I'd like to try it.

But as far as the 1 year's supply of food for 5k per person, well the appeal in terms of longevity and convenience is there, but who really wants to pay that kind of money for chili mac and spaghetti dinners, unless you really can't be bothered with rotation?


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> I don't have any freeze dried stuff in my pantry. But freeze dried fruit looks very appealing, and I can see how that would be good to add to my preps. Also I've heard really good things about freeze dried sausage. I'd like to try it.
> 
> But as far as the 1 year's supply of food for 5k per person, well the appeal in terms of longevity and convenience is there, but who really wants to pay that kind of money for chili mac and spaghetti dinners, unless you really can't be bothered with rotation?


I get the ingredients. I don't buy the finished meal. I'm not sure I would like the way they fix things so I buy separate items. And I do this as I am able not one big purchase. I also look for things on sale. And yes, at times they all have sale items.


----------



## Nick

Annie said:


> I don't have any freeze dried stuff in my pantry. But freeze dried fruit looks very appealing, and I can see how that would be good to add to my preps. Also I've heard really good things about freeze dried sausage. I'd like to try it.
> 
> But as far as the 1 year's supply of food for 5k per person, well the appeal in terms of longevity and convenience is there, but who really wants to pay that kind of money for chili mac and spaghetti dinners, unless you really can't be bothered with rotation?



I like to make most of my own food preps as well. But I do have probably about a months worth supply for 2 people of the Mountain House meals. An actual month, not what they consider a months worth.

They're also good to throw in BO and GHB's without having to worry about rotating them. I'm not a big fan of having to rotate my lts food so I try to keep a lot of stuff that lasts for a very long time.

I wouldn't want to have to live off them for a year though. Then again if SHTF I'll probably be eating an awful lot of rice.


----------



## Pobilly Duke

Back Pack Hack said:


> Tasty may be fine, but lacking calories, it's just belly filler.


Your point is recognized. Not many out there have what we think they should in them.

None the less Mountain House is still my favorite for those "In a Pinch" moments that require a pick me up and satisfaction.


----------



## wjv

Auntie said:


> I joined Sam's because they carried Augauson Farms products. Their selection is non existent now. It might be time for a switch to Costco.


Walmart carrys Augauson Farms


----------

